# Finally, My Monster in a Box



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

After months of working on this project, I received the Nerve Center from Monster Guts to put the finishing touches on this prop. 
I'm looking for a good way to age the wood without leaving it outside. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Wicked sweet box you got there Chris, Im shippin up to Boston to steal your wooden Box.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow,high tech mib. Looks great, I like how it hops up from the bottom!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great Chris. How is it triggered? remote or pressure pad? Glad to hear Dean can kit you up with the whole shot. I've been shy of these things for fear of having to run all over trying to find parts. May have to try one of these next year. Had you given any thought to adding some chain wrapped around the box? It would give it some added sound and a more ominous look as the chain strains against the "monster. "I'm really loving your garage That's a prop builders paradise in there! You got a lot of stuff!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

That looks nice, you did a great job. 

I haven't tried, but have seen people use a small propane torch to scorch and 'age' the wood. Then use a stain or glaze of some sort to finish.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Very cool. Its nice (for we pneumatic-o-phobes) to get to see the guts of one of these things. Seems not to complicted.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

The lid didn't seem to pop up only one board near the edge.  Are you going to leave it that way or will the lid be attached to that board and open/close?

For a weathered look you might try using MinWax's water based wood stain. It can be tinted to one of 68 available colors. I'm pretty sure you can get a greyish color similar to weathered wood. After that you could always add some black, green, brown, red, orange or whatever for the desired effect.

Here's a link to available MinWax colors


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Chris that box rox da sox! Shweet job bro. Now put your monster back in the box, this is a family friendly board


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

Definitly a far cry from the off-centered wight hooked up to an old power drill triggered by a hacked motion detecting flood light ive seen other places(not that theirs any thing wrong with that style setup)

all im saying home haunting has gone hi-tech:jol:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Monster in a box sounds so dirty. But really nice job on that!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is going to scare some kids into dropping their candy.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks good, was wondering how you like the nerve center? I havent used one yet but get all my stuff from monster guts.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Very nice MIB!!! Great job!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nicely done


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm definitely going to use chains over the top of the box attached to the pallet. I'll check out that gray weathered stain.

The nerve center rocks! It is so ridiculously simple to program and use. It's a simple key banger. I'm going to do a demo vid on it next week.

Joker, The lid of the box opens and shuts, but only about an inch. The whole lid moves not just one board. It's just the angle of the camera I think.


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

I've got a Nerve Center on the way. Thanks for the video and I look forward to your how-to on the NC setup.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

nice work man! id be carefull with mounting the controller inside the box, I had two controllers blow out on me from to much vibrations/impacts.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow that is sweet! Looks great! I wish I could make one of these, but I'm just starting out with using motors. I have to get the hang of the motors first.


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

Depending on the wood, a mixture of white vinegar and steel wool left over night might do the trick for aging. You remove the steel wool and apply the mixture to the wood which will darken it.


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's a better description of the vinegar staining technique:

http://www.joewoodworker.com/ruststain.htm

I used it on my MIB which is show (prior to adding the monster and the fog) here:


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Very cool prop! Looks like it has good company in that room, I couldn't help but notice all the other great props in there!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.... I'm jealous!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

DS, Thanks for that tip. I'll try putting foam underneath it and screw it back down.

Asterix0, do I soak the steel wool in the vinegar and then apply? If so how long should it soak?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

That looks great Chris! If you decide you don't want it, send it my way please, hee hee.


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hauntcast,

Overnight worked for me. The degree of darkening will depend on your wood. I had some scrap oak plywood and it became very dark.

Asterix0


----------

